# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Door handle height

## Milbogo

Hi, 
What is the standard height for door hands for modern interior doors? We are NOT restricted by door patterns etc. 
Kind regards,
Mil

----------


## ringtail

Anywhere from 900 - 1200 from FFL. Totally depends on your preference. I like them high.

----------


## nberry83

Ours are 985mm to the centre of the handle as the house was originally built for wheel chair access. Will be benificial when little rugrats come along.

----------


## Cecile

Ours are exactly midline on the doors.  A bit too high for a two year old to reach easily, but she manages!

----------


## Hoppy

I agree with Ringtail between 900 & 1200 as per aust standards.
Hoppy

----------


## Bloss

> Hi, 
> What is the standard height for door hands for modern interior doors? We are NOT restricted by door patterns etc. 
> Kind regards,
> Mil

  As others have said 900-1200 - I have been using 1m for a long time, but depends on door pattern of course and you don't have that issue. If they are hollow core going outside that 900-1200 you might miss the extra block behind the stile for the hardware.

----------


## NFBS

Digging up an old thread here as I need to add a handle to a pantry door. It's a custom size, top of door sits 1450mm from floor level. 
Would it look odd to have a handle off-centre? ie 900mm from floor? Or just put it at a height that is easy to access? Function over form? Or form over function? 
Pics help!

----------


## pharmaboy2

Try one third down from the top

----------


## r3nov8or

A handle where it's comfortable for use, or maybe consider a 'push release/push hold' to eliminate the need

----------


## NFBS

Thanks, will put it where it "feels" right.   

> A handle where it's comfortable for use, or maybe consider a 'push release/push hold' to eliminate the need

  Have put a magnetic catch up top, out of the way. I thought, if I put a catch for the handle, it might get bumped accessing the space. It will used as storage.

----------

